# Wife took off wedding ring when out



## saddomaddo (Feb 1, 2009)

Not sure I'm happy with this.

Wife went out with friends and came home unexpectedly early. Long story but I had to pick her up when she got left somewhere.

Anyway, she'd taken her wedding ring off (had it on to go out).

She says she took it off because it was tight and felt uncomfortable. Apart from that she seemed OK.

Should I be concerned?

Nothing else to show shes having an affair but I do get a bit paranoid....


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

I would have to agree with you with your concern, does she take her ring off at home for it being uncomfortable?
.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

If there is no other signs and haven't had problems in the past I would give her the benefit of the doubt but would tell her it makes you feel uncomfortable.

draconis


----------



## saddomaddo (Feb 1, 2009)

humpty dumpty said:


> I would have to agree with you with your concern, does she take her ring off at home for it being uncomfortable?
> .


To be honest, she doesnt wear her ring that often at home anyway. She does say its a little tight anyway. Also, her job (shes a nurse) means she cant wear ir at work so she gets used to not wearing.

We have spoken about it this morning. She came home early from her night out because her friend deserted her and she was upset, and got the train home. Says she took ring off on train home because her hands were swollen. She seems to be telling the truth about it anyway - I didnt detect any dodgy signs. 

I asked her not to do it because I get paranoid etc about it and she said sorry.

To be honest, I think it may be me reading too much into it...


----------



## wonder (Jun 30, 2008)

sshe probably is telling the truth (although i never heard of a nursing job that you couldn't wear your ring). as for it being too tight, get it resized i did w/ mine


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

My wife does this all the time. Drives me mad !!!! Shes the same, says its uncomfortable....

But then again I'm really paranoid (for no reason) so its no good asking me....


----------



## broken (Feb 2, 2009)

Only one reason a women or man doesn't wear a ring: Isn't happy or proud to be married to their spouse.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

broken said:


> Only one reason a women or man doesn't wear a ring: Isn't happy or proud to be married to their spouse.


I disagree im really proud and totally in love with my husband and yes i do take my rings off to do certain jobs and yes i have forgottern to put them back on after.... doesnt mean i dont love my husband ....!! does mean im really forgetful


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

Aye. Humptys right.... It seems a bit silly to get hung about something like a ring.

My wife takes hers off when shes in the gym too which seems to make sense. If fact, one day she took them off and left them in the side pocket of the car, which was going into the garage. She phoned me and I had to walk around the garage (which was 5 mins walk from work) and collect them. Not that I though the garage would nick them but she'd left a diamond ring and a gold ring on display !!!


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i have to take mine off for safety reasons at work sometimes, and i might forget to put it back on. my wife understands.


----------



## broken (Feb 2, 2009)

Ya the gym, where there are many guys working out. Interesting.


----------



## Junebug (Dec 7, 2008)

I take mine off all the time- my hands have gotten a little fatter since I got married 14 years ago, but not enough for me to get it resized. Some days my hands are so cold it spins around and digs in to me. My husband takes his off too- for work, cooking, whatever. It doesn't bother me in the least when either of us do, and it is really absurd to me to think he loves me any less when he slips his ring off his finger. It may be a symbol of marriage, but marriage is a whole lot more than a ring.


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

broken said:


> Ya the gym, where there are many guys working out. Interesting.


Broken,

Dont take this the wrong way but I think you're worse than me for being suspicious about you're partner !!!! LOL.

I agree with other posters here - surely its fine to take your ring off now and again for comfort/practicality sake.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

when we got our wedding rings, our Jewler told us to get 1 size larger then our size at time of marriage, due tot he fact your hands swell and may have issues with the knuckles as you get older.

We took his advice and it has paid off.

I do take my ring off when I work out in our gym as well because the ring pinching the skin is not fun.

My wife takes her rings off every so often.

It doesn't bother me, I know who I am married to and she knows I am not going anywhere.

I think you are over reacting.


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

Got a funny story about my wedding ring. It wasnt that long after I got married.

Anyway, I was away with work in Germany and I dont know if it was the flying or what but I just couldnt get my ring off. My finger was killing me and turning blue.

We were working on a customer site in Germany and it was a bit awkward. Didnt particularly want to go to a German hospital to have it removed.

And, of course, my colleagues phoned back to the office to tell them all I had 'problems with my ring' !!!!

Got it off eventually but it hurt like buggery...


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

psychocandy
Thanks for making me smile after a extremely hard day


----------



## pinkprincess (Jun 10, 2008)

humpty dumpty said:


> I disagree im really proud and totally in love with my husband and yes i do take my rings off to do certain jobs and yes i have forgottern to put them back on after.... doesnt mean i dont love my husband ....!! does mean im really forgetful


I totally agree with this... i take my wedding rings off to some jobs or if they are to tight as i sometimes have reactions to them in hot weather, i love my husband more than anything, i have never taken it off when i go out at night thoug but i dont think u should be worried


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

humpty dumpty said:


> psychocandy
> Thanks for making me smile after a extremely hard day


LOL. You'll be glad to hear my ring is OK now though !!!


----------

